# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  How would you categorize this person?

## srdceleva

How would you categorize this person?

k.jpg

IMG_20160713_220532.jpg
FB_IMG_1437005504011.jpg

----------


## Angela

Central-eastern Europe.

----------


## Dinarid

South Slav but somewhat atypical. Maybe from the north of the Balkans.

----------


## srdceleva

> Central-eastern Europe.


Correct Angela, this is me, my father is obviously Slovak as already stated and my mother is half Slovak and half American( European mix)

----------


## srdceleva

> South Slav but somewhat atypical. Maybe from the north of the Balkans.


Very close, in fact in a way one could argue Slovakia as being a sort of northern point of the Balkans. My family must have some kind of connection with south slavs as everyone guess we come from there

----------


## Dinarid

> Very close, in fact in a way one could argue Slovakia as being a sort of northern point of the Balkans. My family must have some kind of connection with south slavs as everyone guess we come from there


You don't have the beak, so I wouldn't say _that_ much.

----------


## srdceleva

> You don't have the beak, so I wouldn't say _that_ much.


I did have a great great grandmother with the last name Petrovic. That isnt necessarily a proof for jugo ancestry but its possible the name came from many croatian settlers who settled in Slovakia after the turks attacked the balkans.

----------


## Lenab

Very attractive you look Central Western European very Slovakian

----------


## Lenab

> I did have a great great grandmother with the last name Petrovic. That isnt necessarily a proof for jugo ancestry but its possible the name came from many croatian settlers who settled in Slovakia after the turks attacked the balkans.


Usually Serbians Croats and some Macedonians have IC names typically it's Serbian actually.

It's a possibly that you could be a Croatian or Bosnian secretly some Bosnians plot half way because of the Ostrogothic invasion

----------


## avarex

Balto-Slavic. Would pass anywhere in northern Balkan countries.

----------

